# Schonheit breeder



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Hi so I found a couple of local breeders alpine possibly as he has a litter in a couple of weeks. And schonheit had a litter last week. My question is ED fast normal (sire) and ED a normal (a1) okay?






Titania vom Mittelwest


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Titania vom Mittelwest




www.pedigreedatabase.com










Ovaro von der Emsaue


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Ovaro von der Emsaue




www.pedigreedatabase.com





I will be visiting the pups when they’re old enough.
Thanks.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Honestly I’m not a fan of working showline cross. The female is not titled and I would ask about temperament. I’m surprised to see a non titled mittelwest dog bred to a working line. Red flag for me. Most of the females from mittelwest are sold under contract to title and the breeder will use for her breeding program.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you like Wendelin so much....why are you choosing random breeders that are the very opposite of what she breeds?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Kendralaurent said:


> Hi so I found a couple of local breeders alpine possibly as he has a litter in a couple of weeks. And schonheit had a litter last week.


Seriously? What are you doing? What is this huge panic to get a puppy RIGHT NOW really all about?


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> If you like Wendelin so much....why are you choosing random breeders that are the very opposite of what she breeds?


It’s obvious OP wants a puppy ASAP, and since Wendelin can’t provide a puppy tomorrow, he/she is continuing to search for any breeder that can provide that instant gratification. It likely doesn’t matter what lines the dog comes from, as long as it’s sable.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

I’m not wanting a puppy right the second. I can wait. The reason why I’m looking else where is because like I said before transportation may not work out and I need an option if it doesn’t.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

And if the breeder is local that would be even better. There’s an embargo to Phoenix up until September I guess so most breeders I spoke to will not ship here. I did find one that will ship in October which is great. Canada is a bit more tricky. I’ve contacted a pet transport and still waiting for a quote from them but if there’s an embargo they may not be able to get around it.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

If I wanted a puppy right now I would of gone out and got one but I’m taking my time and looking at every option possible.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Wendelin has been around for a while now and I would guess about half her pups have gone to US homes.
She has already said you can have one in the fall. So what is the issue?


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Yes but the litters I’m on the list for will be going out August-September. The other breeder is the one in the fall, van den heuval, and they can ship in October.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Wendelin won’t ship during the summer or winter from my understanding and from what I’ve read


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Pytheis said:


> It’s obvious OP wants a puppy ASAP, and since Wendelin can’t provide a puppy tomorrow, he/she is continuing to search for any breeder that can provide that instant gratification. It likely doesn’t matter what lines the dog comes from, as long as it’s sable.


No sables from this mix


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Kendralaurent said:


> Wendelin won’t ship during the summer or winter from my understanding and from what I’ve read


Which is a good thing.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I researched Alpine about 6 years ago and passed on the kennel. Do more research.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Alpine K9


can anyone comment on alpinek9? i am considering a pup. help?




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> No sables from this mix


From the two dogs posted in the OP? The sire is a sable, so it is possible to get sable pups, no? Is the litter already on the ground and produced no sables?


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Pytheis said:


> From the two dogs posted in the OP? The sire is a sable, so it is possible to get sable pups, no? Is the litter already on the ground and produced no sables?


There’s 2 sables and 1 black puppy. The dam only gave birth to 3 pups. They seem to be breeding older dams and sires which I don’t know if that’s good or bad. Dam is like 8 and sire is 7.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Which is a good thing.


Definitely is a good thing and understandable.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Kendralaurent said:


> There’s 2 sables and 1 black puppy. The dam only gave birth to 3 pups. They seem to be breeding older dams and sires which I don’t know if that’s good or bad. Dam is like 8 and sire is 7.


Thanks for the clarification. Are you sure the dam is 8? That’s very old for a dam and majorly increases the likelihood of complications. A lot of breeders retire females from breeding at 5-6. I’m glad mom and pups are okay.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Pytheis said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Are you sure the dam is 8? That’s very old for a dam and majorly increases the likelihood of complications. A lot of breeders retire females from breeding at 5-6. I’m glad mom and pups are okay.


Yes at least that’s what the website says. What kind of complications would happen? A lot of the dams seems to have very small litters according to their Facebook posts.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Well for starters, lower fertility rates, meaning it’s harder for her to get pregnant. The litters are usually smaller. There is an increased risk in needing an emergency c-section or the dam completely miscarrying the litter. Getting pregnant and giving birth is hard on a female’s body no matter the age, but it takes more of a toll on an older dog. I’d be curious to know why they’re breeding their females that late.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Since you are willing to wait and willing to lose your deposit to Christine on a litter.... And I hope you have been honest with her and have told her you are actively looking for another breeder so she doesn't end up with a puppy at the last minute.

Here is my suggestion. Wait until things open back up. Go watch some dogs. Find a breeder. 

Instead of posting random breeders that appear to be lower quality and exactly opposite of what Wendelin is known for.


----------



## Kendralaurent (May 26, 2020)

Well I’ve decided to go with van den heuval I was very impressed with her knowledge and everything she told me. I’m going with what my gut tells me to. And I will be letting Christina know the transport isn’t working out. Unless it does work out or figure out a solution, that is still an option. I know I won’t get refund and that’s okay, I won’t ask for one.


----------

